# 2002 Season



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The GNF has announced an increase of 10,575 licenses to 116,925 for the 2002 season.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I hope I will get a buck tag this year. I have been turned down the past 2 years.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The new regulations are now on the GNF website.The deadline for applying in June 5.

[ This Message was edited by: KEN W on 2002-05-07 17:30 ]


----------

